# Chances Dirk would go to Europe?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Since European clubs stealing our players is all the rage, and big time players have already been speculated on, I bring up Dirk.

What do you think the chances of him signing with a team in Germany or elsewhere after his deal runs out? It doesn't help that he's possibly the most disrespected franchise type player in the league, if someone throws him 25+ a year, I could see him saying screw us and jumping ship.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah he's far more likely to leave the NBA than LeBron or Kobe, simply because he's a foreign player in the US and Europe (Germany) is home to him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No chance, at least not in the next few years or before he wins an NBA championship. He is making more money in the NBA than five or six teams in the German league can afford to spend for the entire roster annually.


----------



## Optikal (Aug 23, 2008)

i can see him going but i hope not, im sure he wanna win an nba title.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought he goes to Europe every summer.

Anyway, I doubt he is going to leave though. Not soon, at least. In order for him to leave, he would have to no longer be the core of a team and get less playing time then he'd like. Plus, the United States Men's team just won the gold again with dominating performance in Beijing. Somewhat it secures the reputation of the NBA for the next four years.


----------



## GameWornJCollector (Sep 8, 2008)

he won't leave before he is going to win a title!


----------

